

The Future of Web Content – HTML5, Flash & Mobile Apps - hackerbob
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/05/the-future-of-web-content-html5-flash-mobile-apps/

======
kloncks
I understand that this is the future and hate Flash as much as the next guy,
but I just don't understand why we're just suddenly bashing Adobe.

What we hate about Flash (the annoying ads, the annoying preloaders), etc,
isn't going away. It's being replaced with identical clones made with HTML5.
That's not a victory for me.

I also find it extremely ironic that CPU usage is brought up when we still
don't know how great HTML5 is with CPU as it's thoroughly untested.

~~~
jdowdell
> I understand that this is the future and hate Flash as > much as the next
> guy, but I just don't understand why > we're just suddenly bashing Adobe.

I've been wondering about the recent change myself. Considering that it's not
election season, it seems prudent to wonder about the sudden flood of
unverifiable identities in discussion forums. Hard to tell, but necessary to
wonder.

~~~
mortenjorck
JD, I understand that you can't speak for Adobe as a whole, but in your
perception, what would be the biggest obstacles to open-sourcing the Flash
Player? Apart from inertia, what is the value in keeping it a proprietary
product when, as has been voiced by John Nack, Adobe's stake is in the
creation apps and not in the runtime?

~~~
jdowdell
Parts are (Tamarin, frameworks, Open Screen Project partnerships), but parts
cannot (codecs licensed from third-parties are a key blocker).

Dave McAllister has a single-screen summary, and I've got some background
history, both with plenty of links:
[http://blogs.adobe.com/open/2010/02/following_the_open_trail...](http://blogs.adobe.com/open/2010/02/following_the_open_trail.html)
[http://blogs.adobe.com/jd/2009/07/opening_the_flash_file_for...](http://blogs.adobe.com/jd/2009/07/opening_the_flash_file_format.html)

------
IgorPartola
> For most web and content app developers, this is fine, it is a great run-
> time and offers an excellent user experience and Adobe has done a very good
> job keeping the platform contemporary with the most demanding needs of video
> delivery and quality.

That's from the Flash-as-a-video-platform section. Really? How come I can't
play Hulu in full screen on Linux unless I have a quad core CPU and a GPU with
a gig of ram?

~~~
radley
At least Adobe is willing to try.

How's Hulu on your iPhone?

~~~
kevingadd
The only reason Hulu doesn't work on the iPhone is that Hulu videos are
delivered in a proprietary Flash-based container instead of in a standard
(like h264) or open (like Theora) format. The iPhone does a perfectly good job
of playing video content delivered in non-proprietary formats, as demonstrated
by the fact that you can watch Youtube videos on it (once they are freed from
their Flash containers).

But you probably knew that already.

~~~
EnderVR
That, or the other reason, that Apple won't let flash onto the iPhone.

